# Coleslaw recipe



## GrantsKat (Jul 12, 2008)

Morning all
I have half a head of cabbage leftover, so Im going to make a small batch of my Moms coleslaw and thought I would share her recipe with you.
I dont have specifics because I dont measure 
Its simple but very tasty....shredded cabbage, a little shredded carrot and she always used the juice from the "Claussen" pickles mixed with some mayo, and salt & pepper! Thats it!!
I guess she kind of cheated
Enjoy


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like a wonderfully savory and juicy cole slaw.  Thanks for sharing.

For a change of pace, (as if you'd need one with your recipe ) I'll share my recipe with you.

1 head of cabbage, grated through the largest hole on your box grater (grating blade on food processor is faster), 

2 large carrots, peeled and grated.

1 medium sized white onion, finely diced (P.M. me for a tearless way ti dice onion)

3 tbs. sugar

Enough Miracle Whip Salad dressing to just coat the cabbage, but not to make it creamy (start with a half-cup and add to taste)

3/4 cup ice water (Bread & Butter Pickle juice would work well in the slaw recipe as well.

Combine all ingredients and mix well.  This slaw is refreshing, with a well ballanced flavor.  Every componant can be tasted, creating a blend that works well together in your mouth.  It's so juicy that it seems to quench your thirst, without being sloppy and dripping all over the place.

Refrigerate until very cold.  Hope you like it.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks GW!! Next batch I make I will try using your recipe, it sounds delicious


----------



## pacanis (Jul 12, 2008)

This is the one I've been using. It's "instant", so that works well for me.  John A posted this in this thread. There are other recipes for slaw here as well.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/too-simple-so-good-42645.html

*Danny Gaulden’s** Old South Slaw Dressing *

1 tablespoons salad oil 
6 tablespoons apple cider vinegar 
3 tablespoons sugar 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon crushed garlic 

Even though we use a modified Corky's slaw dressing at the restaurant, there's one I like better. Matter of fact, it's the only one I fix here at home. I LOVE this stuff, but you may not. It's what I consider deep, old south, and what Carolyn and I had every time we went to eat at a seafood house, bbq joint, etc. in south or north Louisiana. Matter of fact, Carolyn's mother fixed a very similar recipe all her life, (she lives in Baton Rouge now and spent many years on the famous river road between New Orleans & Baton Rouge as a home education teacher). Lot of fine cooking goes on down there. Anyway, here is the recipe. It is a sweet sour mix. If you like the tart, sweet taste on your slaw, you'll love this. Nice thing about it is that you can't "over extend" this dressing. If you apply too much, it doesn’t just stick to everything and make it too wet as does a creamy dressing. It just drains down to the bottom. It will keep a couple of days or more on the slaw before crispness is gone. Don't let the simplicity fool you. I've always said some of the best cooking comes from *simple* recipes. This is one of them. Just takes a couple of minutes to fix. Also, don't let the looks of it fool you. Just try it and let me know what you think.

Mix well and pour over slaw. This is a small recipe and makes enough dressing for about 3-4 people. Adjust accordingly. 
 
 
Goodweed, I'm going to give yours a try. Sounds good and doesn't need refrigerated overnight.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 12, 2008)

*I've always used either Marzetti's Slaw Dressing or made my own with mayonnaise.  I couldn't imagine using vinegar as they do in the south.  So I decided to try it one day just to see what it was like.  That was 10 years ago and I haven't changed back to mayo since.  Deeeeelicious!  Ahhh the South knows what's good.*


----------



## pacanis (Jul 12, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *I've always used either Marzetti's Slaw Dressing or made my own with mayonnaise. I couldn't imagine using vinegar as they do in the south. So I decided to try it one day just to see what it was like. That was 10 years ago and I haven't changed back to mayo since. Deeeeelicious! Ahhh the South knows what's good.*


 
  That is exactly the reason I haven't tried any of the other recipes yet. I love that simple vinegar and sugar one so much, I haven't gotten tired of it yet.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 12, 2008)

For an Asian flavored coleslaw, combine mayo, soy sauce, hoisin, rice wine vinegar, lime juice, and minced fresh ginger. I don't have an exact recipe, just do it to taste, but don't add too much of anything at first. I guess a good starting ratio would be:

1/2 cup Mayo
1 Tbsp. Soy Sauce
1 Tbsp. Hoisin
2 tsp. Rice Wine Vinegar
2 tsp. Fresh Lime Juice
1 Tbsp. Fresh Ginger, minced


----------



## Mama (Jul 12, 2008)

DramaQueen said:


> *... Ahhh the South knows what's good.*


 
No arguement here!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jul 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> This is the one I've been using. It's "instant", so that works well for me. John A posted this in this thread. There are other recipes for slaw here as well.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/too-simple-so-good-42645.html
> 
> *Danny Gaulden’s** Old South Slaw Dressing *
> ...



I am making this again today... just have to give this recipe props for being one of the tastiest and easiest ever.... going to go along with some bbq chicken and some corn on the cob to break in the nice new (to me) Weber grill a friend just gave me... I made this slaw once before and have been dying to make it again.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2008)

I keep the leftover dressing in a tupperware container and use it up throughout the week.


----------

